# ecs stage 5 + h2sport spindles



## JAPANDO (Feb 12, 2006)

has anyone done this? 

am looking to frankenstien this together

looks like ill have to have a spacer made to push the hat out a little, in order to clear the ball joints
---then cut the caliper bracket a little 

is anyone else interested in this besides me?

call me dumb what ever, but if you have the stage 5 already, you know how much of a difference/benifit this could be



i will post pics of my progress in this :banghead:


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

i don't know what u talking about... but i would like to see pictures


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

anyone ?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

no one ?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

a friend of mine had to remove his h20 spindles when he installed the stg 5 (14 in + toureag.cayenne calipers) becuse the rotor touched the ball joint


----------



## Rivals Inc (Jul 30, 2009)

Couldnt you have a spacer behind the rotor and have a special made screw to hold the rotor and the spacer on to the spindle?


----------

